# Update on my '09 Turbo!



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

HUGE thanks to Gabe @BlueWater for all the help!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, you fixed it.!

looks good!

so, now its a T4 6262??

opcorn: cant wait to see what happens now with built internals and the fuel adition..!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

List of parts ive added:
Precision Ball Bearing 6262 t4 .68a/r
BlueWater T4 manifold
Tial MVR 44mm Wastegate
IE surge tank
Bosch 044 fuel pump
aeromotive fuel pressure regulator
JE 8.5:1 Pistons
IE rods
Raceware head studs
Calico Rod bearings
new VW main bearings
All new seals
AWD trans
Peloquin Diff
Spec Stage 3 clutch
Motor/Trans mounts
Axles

And New tires to hook it up....









BFGoodridge G-Force KDW's 235/40-18's









And a new paint job


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome work! When is it going back to Jeff for tuning?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

do work! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome to see. Keep us updated!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

looks real good!


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

its going to be a beast!:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

rhcp4life said:


> its going to be a beast!:thumbup:


Indeed:thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Do you have any info on how you hooked up your surge tank and pump? I've never done an external pump myself, just the in tank pumps.

I know the parts are from IE, just curious about the hookup/wiring.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Actually i'm with Hans on this one... Schematics on hook up of that pump/set up


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Is that a one off SRI?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Is that a one off SRI?


Eurojet original

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah its a EuroJet original SRI.

As far as the fuel system goes, you need a fuel rail with a return port on it. The stock rail will not work. You also have to run a piece of 3/8 (-6an) fuel line from the surge tank all the way to the engine bay for fuel return. I ran mine right with the stock fuel/evap lines.

You also need a MK4 fuel filter, because the MK5 2.5 fuel filter has the fuel pressure regulator built into it. Its a little bigger than the stock filter, so some zip ties will be needed.

Ill make up a schematic, this is where gabe helped me out lol


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> Thanks.


X2


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

http://intengineering.net/images/plumbing_schematic.PDF

Check the pdf out......

Heres how you route it.....

From factory fuel pump to C1

From C4 to Fuel filter inlet

Fuel filter outlet to fuel rail Inlet

Fuel Rail outlet to Fuel Pressure regulator inlet

Fuel pressure regulator outlet to C3 (this is the new line you have to run)

from C2 to factory fuel return line

Pretty simple, and where you put C1, C2, C3 doesnt matter. They all go to the same place


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

awesome built. Who is doing the labor for you?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I do all my own work, Im a mechanic by trade.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> I do all my own work, Im a mechanic by trade.


:thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Effin sweet!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Anile did you get that clutch all squared away?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> Anile did you get that clutch all squared away?


he has a stage 3 clutch and a stage 2 pressure plate


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

i know he has my stock transmission, i had the diff installed for him before i shipped it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> i know he has my stock transmission, i had the diff installed for him before i shipped it.


which tranny are you using?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

hybrid 6 speed 02M AWD with TDi gears


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> Anile did you get that clutch all squared away?


Yea, luckily I did. but still waiting for SB to respond about paying for some.

I was able to lightly use the LSD on a corner I take all of the time. A rather tight corner where I am used to having to lift in second as it would understeer and push right through the corner...... OH MAN what a difference. I could feel the inside tire grip and literally felt like it just ripped me through the corner! It was unbelievable! I guess I'll be doing it again tonight:laugh:

Oh and what a difference that TDI 5th makes! 33mpg highway btw

and I also see that you bought a Peloguin! Good job!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> Yea, luckily I did. but still waiting for SB to respond about paying for some.
> 
> I was able to lightly use the LSD on a corner I take all of the time. A rather tight corner where I am used to having to lift in second as it would understeer and push right through the corner...... OH MAN what a difference. I could feel the inside tire grip and literally felt like it just ripped me through the corner! It was unbelievable! I guess I'll be doing it again tonight:laugh:
> 
> ...


cant wait to install mine!! 

did you do it yourself?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> i know he has my stock transmission, i had the diff installed for him before i shipped it.


^This so no lol. He got a killer deal on the install it was hard to turn down


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah the TDi 5th is an awesome upgrade for the 5 speeds, and relatively cheap for the MPG gains.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm not trying to jack your thread but you brought it up and I'm not good with mathematicles 




Brabbit32 said:


> yeah the TDi 5th is an awesome upgrade for the 5 speeds, and relatively cheap for the MPG gains.



328 on my last tank. 13.1 gallons. 25mpg. Sunoco 93oct.
So...if the TDi 5th gear gets you 33mpg, 8mpg more than I get now...how many miles will I need to drive before the gear pays for itself? 93oct runs about $4.19 here.

I'll hang up and listen to your reply.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Brabbit32 said:


> yeah the TDi 5th is an awesome upgrade for the 5 speeds, and relatively cheap for the MPG gains.


So both you guys succesfully installed a TDI 5th gear on your trannys and it worked? What ratio gear did you get? I know you can get them from Boraparts.com but they have 3 different ratio gears. I also heard it takes less then an hour to swap out and is pretty easy to do. This is deffinately something I wanna do in the future but I dont wanna drop my revs too much in 5th. PLEASE give me some info on this guys.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Brabbit32 said:


> I do all my own work, Im a mechanic by trade.


nice.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Brabbit32 said:


> yeah the TDi 5th is an awesome upgrade for the 5 speeds, and relatively cheap for the MPG gains.


Which gear ratio did you go with? and what's your RPM at 75mph now? This is mighty tempting.


Peter


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Gott ist gut said:


> I'm not trying to jack your thread but you brought it up and I'm not good with mathematicles
> 
> 328 on my last tank. 13.1 gallons. 25mpg. Sunoco 93oct.
> So...if the TDi 5th gear gets you 33mpg, 8mpg more than I get now...how many miles will I need to drive before the gear pays for itself? 93oct runs about $4.19 here.
> ...


My room mate and i just spent like 20 minutes making a fancy graph to figure this out lol. turns out it was less than i expected. It takes about 5000 miles of driving before it starts to pay off. this is assuming you are going from 25mpg to 33mpg which you probably wouldn't because hes got a turbo and you don't.

here is the graph just because lol. Figured it at 4.20 per gallon just to make it easier on my brain.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

5k miles isnt much anyways


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

I must complement you on a good graph I think thygreyt can also lol from out engineering back ground.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> I must complement you on a good graph I think thygreyt can also lol from out engineering back ground.


lol, yes! 

i kept on watching it and just staring, doing it all in my head as well

i made similar calcs on my tranny swap! i went from doing 320 (max) to the tank to doing 420 (max) to the tank.. and consistently over 360! 

good job!


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

DerekH said:


> My room mate and i just spent like 20 minutes making a fancy graph to figure this out lol. turns out it was less than i expected. It takes about 5000 miles of driving before it starts to pay off. this is assuming you are going from 25mpg to 33mpg which you probably wouldn't because hes got a turbo and you don't.
> 
> here is the graph just because lol. Figured it at 4.20 per gallon just to make it easier on my brain.


I applaud your great work!!!
Unfortunately my work's web nanny filters out the pics...I think they expect me to be working or something :screwy:
I'll have to check it out when I get home.
Thanks again.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Gott ist gut said:


> I applaud your great work!!!
> Unfortunately my work's web nanny filters out the pics...I think they expect me to be working or something :screwy:


work? whats that?? i thought they paid me to be here! :banghead:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

you guys are confused, Anile PURCHASED my transmission used from me with 15k miles on it. I had previously done the install myself. With the .717 5th i dropped about 800rpms over the stock 5th gear ratio. Makes a HUGE difference on the highway/gas milage, and yes its about an hour install with ZERO need to remove the transmission. There is a small side cover on the transmission (looks like a small oil pan) than you remove and WHAM theres 5th gear. You just remove the gear selector, pop off the old gears and re-install the new one. Now when i say POP i mean your going to have to work at it. Some come off easy, some need heat and a gear puller.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

And my car was turbo'd with the TDI 5th, and the car actually gets BETTER gas mileage with the turbo! I drove from where i live to H20, hand calculated 37mpg with me taking it easy on it (occasional romping )


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> And my car was turbo'd with the TDI 5th, and the car actually gets BETTER gas mileage with the turbo! I drove from where i live to H20, hand calculated 37mpg with me taking it easy on it (occasional romping )


turbo usually gets better milage than NA, if driven properly.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

edit: .717 seems very short. That's enough of a difference?



Peter


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

like i said, .717 is MINUS 800rpms off of the stock 5th gear


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> like i said, .717 is MINUS 800rpms off of the stock 5th gear


lol, want me to make a lil chart with the .717 as final?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome chart, and HUGE difference. Thank you thygreyt!!

I guess the description on boraparts is comparing to stock TDI gearing. The TDI gearing in itself is already a noticeable improvement over the stock 2.5l gearing.


Peter


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

gugu1981 said:


> Awesome chart, and HUGE difference. Thank you thygreyt!!
> Peter


no worries.

once i made the chart, and inputed all the formulas and numbers, then getting the values for a different gear is SUPER easy. 

and i like comparative charts.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

*214!!!!* lol omg I saw that and laughed!!!! 

Yea, that chart seems correct. I cruise around 2550-2600 on the interstate.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> *214!!!!* lol omg I saw that and laughed!!!!
> 
> Yea, that chart seems correct. I cruise around 2550-2600 on the interstate.


for 214 you need at least 7550 RPMs and a LOT of power to overcome the increased parasite drag... and some aero mods to keep you from flying away...

but it'd be fun to break the 200s on a 2.5!


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> for 214 you need at least 7550 RPMs and a LOT of power to overcome the increased parasite drag... and some aero mods to keep you from flying away...
> 
> but it'd be fun to break the 200s on a 2.5!


Well that's just greyt...(pun intended) you just created another pipe dream for the 2.5ers to go along with the effecient super charger, 10k RPMs, and trying to compete with 034's Vauwdi 3.0T in ETgp :facepalm:

edit: And ITB's...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha, awesome!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated. Deffinately gonna be my next mod I think although Im prolly gonna go with the next shorter gear, Id like to only drop it at most 500 rpms. 800 is alittle much for me.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated. Deffinately gonna be my next mod I think although Im prolly gonna go with the next shorter gear, Id like to only drop it at most 500 rpms. 800 is alittle much for me.


You know it doesn't drop 800 rpm everywhere... honestly if I would do it again id go a gear lower and g to 0.700 instead of my current 0.717. I am assuming you meant a higher gear if it is too much? Really this is an awesome setup. I can get into 5th around 35-37. On the interstate instead of 3100my rpm its now 2550/2600rpm it sweet!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah thats what I meant. I was thinking of going with the .658 gear cause it says it drops it about 500 rpms. I just dont want a really big drop because my car is my DD and havin to rev out 4th farther just driving around isnt something I really wanna do. I do want better mpgs while cruising on the highway tho and this is my best bet at getting that. If you think its a good combo tho then I cant argue with that. I dont do alot of highway driving but I do enough that this mod would be beneficial, not to mention being able to hit higher speeds in 5th if I really wanted to . I have yet to really open my engine up on the highway since I installed my SRI. I wanna see what the top speed of this engine really is.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Yeah thats what I meant. I was thinking of going with the .658 gear cause it says it drops it about 500 rpms. I just dont want a really big drop because my car is my DD and havin to rev out 4th farther just driving around isnt something I really wanna do. I do want better mpgs while cruising on the highway tho and this is my best bet at getting that. If you think its a good combo tho then I cant argue with that. I dont do alot of highway driving but I do enough that this mod would be beneficial, not to mention being able to hit higher speeds in 5th if I really wanted to . I have yet to really open my engine up on the highway since I installed my SRI. I wanna see what the top speed of this engine really is.


im exactly where you're at. i want to get better mpg, but i DD my car and i use my 5th gear often for driving around town/city. but at highway speeds i wish it was lower. 45-55 is what my 5th gear usually sees.


----------



## Imanol Alamillo (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, super cool project. I have one technical question for you: the cam sprockets have no keyways at all to aid on timing setting, so how can you tell the alignment of the sprockets to the cam? I have this question particularly on the intake cam, where you have the variable timing and stuff. Does the sprocket needs to be in a particular position with the cam? 
When you have the crankshaft and camshafts locked at the exact position how do you know the position of the sprockets?

Thanks


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

there is a spacial tool to lock the cams in place and a special way to set the VCT gear. you MUST do both or things will NOT work


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Yeah thats what I meant. I was thinking of going with the .658 gear cause it says it drops it about 500 rpms. I just dont want a really big drop because my car is my DD and havin to rev out 4th farther just driving around isnt something I really wanna do. I do want better mpgs while cruising on the highway tho and this is my best bet at getting that. If you think its a good combo tho then I cant argue with that. I dont do alot of highway driving but I do enough that this mod would be beneficial, not to mention being able to hit higher speeds in 5th if I really wanted to . I have yet to really open my engine up on the highway since I installed my SRI. I wanna see what the top speed of this engine really is.





nickbeezy said:


> im exactly where you're at. i want to get better mpg, but i DD my car and i use my 5th gear often for driving around town/city. but at highway speeds i wish it was lower. 45-55 is what my 5th gear usually sees.


For a DD and the 2.5L the .658 gear would be too large of a drop. I would not go any lower then 0.700! My .717 is really nice and probably ideal if you do a lot of city driving and only a little highway. But if it is a little more highway, I would do the 0.700. With the current gear (0.717) it took me a day or two to get used to it, but really you don't have to rev out 4th as much as you think. I go up to 2000-2500 tops and it gets in fine if i'm in the city with lower speed limits, else you can rev it up higher if you want. I love the gear and I wouldn't worry about that issue with the 0.700 gear and above.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

well then u sold me haha. .717 it is then. thanks for ur help man.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

tay272 said:


> well then u sold me haha. .717 it is then. thanks for ur help man.


Anytime, glad I could help


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

am i missing where you can buy this gear for 200?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going 717 and LSD... I really need a diff. Under steer is bad! Again liking the progress. Any input in installing the diff?

I know shimming may be necessary but did you experience any problems?


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm going 717 and LSD... I really need a diff. Under steer is bad! Again liking the progress. Any input in installing the diff?
> 
> I know shimming may be necessary but did you experience any problems?


I have the 0.717 and the Peloquin LSD its a nice combo. I love the LSD! I didn't install it but DanGSR has and he says that he never want to do it again. He's also install dozens and dozens of suspensions.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

DerekH said:


> My room mate and i just spent like 20 minutes making a fancy graph to figure this out lol. turns out it was less than i expected. It takes about 5000 miles of driving before it starts to pay off. this is assuming you are going from 25mpg to 33mpg which you probably wouldn't because hes got a turbo and you don't.
> 
> here is the graph just because lol. Figured it at 4.20 per gallon just to make it easier on my brain.


At home now and noticed that you graphed it for $200...I was assuming the 5th gear swap would be between $350 and $450. And keep in mind, the total miles will be miles driven in fifth gear. 
I'm thinking that it will pay off after about 10,000 miles driven in fifth...or 15,000 miles total. Doesn't really seem worth it to me anymore.
Still very much appreciated.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm, whats this?


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

and this?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

mmm...AWD and meth?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Any more pics of seat delete and cage? Looks really good.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup:looks like a clean trunk install


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any info on where you sourced your awd set up? I'm thinking super into the future, but I'd even be happy with my current power numbers with awd regardless. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I sourced it all myself. Im installing the awd trans and transfer case and running it FWD for the summer. Ill get some more pics of the seat delete and cage for you guys. Its just a piece of 1/2" plywood wrapped in some fleece i found at a local fabric shop. Make a template out of cardboard then cut it out, pretty straight forward.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to more updates.


----------

